# Bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người sau sốt phải làm sao



## thanhhk7 (20/11/19)

Da của bé thường rất nhạy cảm với môi trường, khi trong cơ thể trẻ có những thay đổi thường biểu hiện dễ quan sát nhất là da của bé. Từ việc ăn uống, vệ sinh, cảm cúm, sốt.



​*Các nguyên nhân gây ra*
Hiện tượng bé bị nổi mẩn đổ khắp người sau khi sốt là hiện tượng bình thường. Có thể dó là các phải ứng của da khi trẻ bị ốm sốt. Thường thì trẻ thường bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người sau khi bị sốt phát ban, thủy đậu
Sốt phát ban là bệnh thường hay gặp ở trẻ nhỏ từ 6 tháng tới 3 năm tuổi. Vì hệ miễn dịch đề kháng của bé chưa hoàn thiện, phát triển đầy đủ nên rất dễ bị vi rút tấn công. Hầu hết trẻ  đều có thể bị ít nhất một lần nhiễm bệnh. Tùy theo sức đề kháng của bé mà có thể bị nhiều lần hơn.
Hoặc có thể sau khi đi tiêm vắc xin trẻ thường có hiện tượng sốt , sốt cao. Sau khi hạ sốt do phải ứng của các kháng thể trong cơ thể với vắc xin lên bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người. Đó là hiện tượng bình thường nên cha mẹ không cần quá lo lắng
Ngoài ra sau khi bị sốt bé sơ sinh bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người cũng có thể  do bé sơ sinh bị viêm da , bị chàm sữa, mụn kê, viêm da cơ địa..

*Cách sử lý khi bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người sau khi sốt*
Trẻ em nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người sau khi sốt là hiện tượng không quá nguy hiểm. Những tốt nhất cha mẹ nên tìm các biện pháp để chữa trị dứt điểm cho bé. Vì trẻ bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người không sốt tuy không gây hại những có thể gây ra trẻ bị bội nhiễm, gây ngứa ngáy, làm trẻ khó chịu ảnh hưởng tới sự phát triển của bé cũng như thẩm mỹ sau này của trẻ. Khoeviet xin giới thiệu cho bạn một số cách để làm nhanh hết các mẩn đỏ khắp người.

* Bổ sung nước cho bé*
đây là biện pháp tốt áp dụng khi bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người sau khi sốt. Nước sẽ tăng cường sự trao đổi chất trong cơ thể bé, góp phần đào thải các chất độc hại trong cơ thể. Cung cấp đủ nước cho cơ thể có thể giúp cho da bé có độ ẩm tốt nhất. Cung cấp nước dầy đủ cũng là một cách duy trì một độ ẩm cần thiết cho bé sau khi bị ốm sốt. Tốt hơn bạn có thể kết hợp cho trẻ uống các nước hoa quả như xoài, dưa hấu.. vừa bổ sung nước  vừa bổ sung khoáng chất và vitamin cho bé

*Vệ sinh hàng ngày cho bé*
nhiều ba mẹ thắc mắc sau khi trẻ bị sốt phát ban có nên tắm không? nhiêu ba mẹ có quan điểm khi trẻ bị sốt phát ban không nên tắm ,thường kiêng gió, kiêng tắm cho bé. Đây là quan điểm hết sức sai lầm, không vệ sinh hằng ngày sau khi bé bị sốt phát ban thường bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ toàn thân nếu không vệ sinh tắm rửa cho bé rất dễ gây ra bội nhiễm cho bé
Do vậy trẻ bị sốt phát ban không nên kiêng tắm cho trẻ. Tuy nhiên cha mẹ cũng phải chú ý trẻ bị sốt phát ban không được tắm nước lạnh. Khi trẻ bị sốt cơ thể vẫn còn yếu có thể vô tình đẫn đế trẻ bị cảm lạnh. Việc tắm rửa, vệ sinh  cho trẻ khi bị sốt phát ban là vô cùng cần thiết cha mẹ phải lưu tâm

Tắm cho trẻ bằng nước ấm hoặc thêm vài hạt muối
Không tắm xuồng xã cho trẻ, có thể dùng khăn ẩm lau cơ thể bé
Sau khi tăm xong lên lau khô người  trước khi cho bé mặc quần áo
Sau khi khỏi sốt trẻ bị nổi mẩn đỏ khắp người không sốt có thể kết hợp tắm cho trẻ bằng thảo dược . theo kinh nghiệm dân gian  cha mẹ có thể tắm cho bé bằng nước lá trà xanh, mướp đắng. Cha mẹ lưu ý không nên tắm lâu và tránh gió để tránh các nốt đỏ lại nổi lên
mời các bạn ghé thăm Mẹ Việt


----------

